# PerC Romantic Relationships Poll



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

@lullabyblossom this one's much better :laughing:

I went with 4, 5 and 10 - if it happens it happens, I wasn't expecting it last time and don't have anyone particular in mind now but you never know :happy:


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

I wonder how many of these are people who made their SOs join PerC? XD

I still find it pretty mind boggling how people can inadvertently find romantic partners on on a forum though. *o*


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Been living w/ Dejavu (ENTP) this summer. Having a blast. 



darksoul said:


> He's one of "your people". :tongue:


What? No way! You going to make us guess?


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a very brief long distance relationship with a Per C member.He was originally an ISTP, who retested as ISTJ and decided that was who he really was.We met on another site,and he introduced me to Personality Cafe.We are still friends ,but he is in the United States and I am in Australia.I fell head over heels in love with him,but the distance was far too great between us.He made a very tough decision to break it off with me and it broke my heart.But I know he really did care for me,there was little to no chance that we would ever meet.I went a little off the rails after it ended with him.I had several one night stands and wondered what was wrong with me.I soon met the man that I am with now,he isn't into MBTI and personality testing,but I estimate him to be an ISTP.He is very similar and gets along with my two sons who are both ISTP's.So far things are going very well with us.I am happy to have the many friends that I have on Per C,and one day I hope to meet some of those I have become close to.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Btmangan said:


> What? No way! You going to make us guess?


Yup. It's not entirely up to me, after all. :wink:


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

darksoul said:


> Yup. It's not entirely up to me, after all. :wink:


Ah well... that's noble reasoning. I'll put my curiosity to rest.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice poll. I echo this sentiment:



asmit127 said:


> if it happens it happens


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

#4 and #10
>.> ;.;


----------



## SpilledMilk (Jul 19, 2011)

Results thus far?


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I met my guy on a forum - just not this one. 

We find love when, and where, we least expect it.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

6 and 9 :blushed:


----------

